# Bath time



## Sarayu14 (Apr 26, 2010)

How often should you bathe a Golden Retriever, I am currently bathing once or twice a month, is this too much?


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

All depends.

Id say no. 
But thats because I know how to properly bathe a dog and rinse well enough (you would be amazed at how many dont. espeaciallyw ith thick long haired dogs like yours). Good quality shampoos and conditioner make a world of a difference. Most people dont rinse dogs well enough either. If I were you (if you havnt already) Id invest in a zoom groom, its awsome for rinsing AND scrubbing shampoo in to a dogs coat.


----------



## RinseAce (Aug 16, 2010)

The key is in rinsing the shampoo out of the fur completely. Using a little bucket is not going to do this. Invest in a pet shower, this will allow you to rinse her all the way inclusing the belly and the legs. Also get a Bathing Matt to protect the tub and a shampoo mitt with "nubs" to massage the shampoo into the fur. Not only will it all feel like a massage for the dog, she will be cleaner too and therefor healthier.
Frequency, if she's not rolling in the mud, your frequency is just fine.


----------

